# ZFS Boot Environments Reloaded



## vermaden (Nov 15, 2018)

Today I was honored to give 𝗭𝗙𝗦 𝗕𝗼𝗼𝘁 𝗘𝗻𝘃𝗶𝗿𝗼𝗻𝗺𝗲𝗻𝘁𝘀 𝗥𝗲𝗹𝗼𝗮𝗱𝗲𝗱 talk at the 𝗡𝗟𝗨𝗨𝗚 𝗔𝘂𝘁𝘂𝗺𝗻 𝗖𝗼𝗻𝗳𝗲𝗿𝗲𝗻𝗰𝗲 𝟮𝟬𝟭𝟴 (@*nluug*).

You may find the PDF slides useful as they contain information about upcoming *bectl* in FreeBSD 12.x and also mini-howto at end on how to install FreeBSD with root on ZFS on top of GELI with only one pool without separate */boot* pool/partition.

Slides are available - https://is.gd/BECTL - here.

Here is also the blog post regarding this talk if you are also interested.
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018...nts-reloaded-at-nluug-autumn-conference-2018/

Regards,
vermaden


----------



## Emrion (Nov 18, 2018)

These explanations are very comprehensive. I just tested beadm / bectl. It's very impressive and reassuring when time will come to upgrade my server.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 18, 2018)

Emrion said:


> These explanations are very comprehensive. I just tested beadm / bectl. It's very impressive and reassuring when time will come to upgrade my server.


Thanks


----------



## Emrion (Nov 18, 2018)

vermaden said:


> Thanks


No. Thank to you, all that stuff comes from you.


----------

